# Tortilla Soup Coming Soon To A Theater Near You



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Tortilla Soup," an updated version of the Chinese film, "Eat Drink Man Woman," tells the story of a widower (Hector Elizondo), a retired master chef who has lost his senses of taste and smell, and his three daughters (Jacqueline Obradors, Tamar Mello, Elizabeth Pena). There is also a lusty divorcee (Raquel Welch) with designs on Elizondo. Many of the scenes take place in kitchens or around the family's dining room table. There are conflicts, romances, humor, heartbreak and wonderful scenes of cooking.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Iza,

Is this film going to be on the big screen?
Sounds like alot of fun.
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Ditto Iza. I just love Hector Elizondo. Remember him in Pretty Woman?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I don't know when it's coming out. This is the only information I could find on it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Here you go: http://www.rottentomatoes.com/movie-1109566/about.php

It opened August 24.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That's tomorrow! Thanks Mezz.


----------



## agchief (May 30, 2010)

I saw Tortilla Soup YEARS ago..I agree Eat Drink Man Woman was the better movie.


----------

